# Baby Goats And Diapers??....



## muscovy94

Hey everyone I am wanting to buy a baby goat when I go to texas and was wondering something.  I already have goats, but have never had a baby one.  What I am wondering is, when they are a baby,  can  you put diapers on them so they can run around the house?  Or will they not fit?  I'm talking the regular baby diapers you buy at the store.  

        Thanks.        :bun


----------



## wynedot55




----------



## Chirpy

Hi and Welcome to BYH!

I haven't done it myself but I heard of several people who have put regular baby diapers on their kids (goats) and it worked great.   I've heard you are supposed to cut out for their tail so it's comfy.    I know one lady who takes her goats to a nursing home for therapy and she puts diapers on hers while there.

Have fun and we have to see pictures when you do this!


----------



## haviris

My baby goat is in the house right now, but no diapers! I've never used them, but know people do! In fact the last time I was at the vets they brought out a little alpine that was wearing one!


----------



## Roll farms

We use size 3 WalMart cheapos on newborns (standard goats, not pygmies) and keep size 5 and 6 on hand for when the bigger ones have to be in the house, but be warned...the diapers don't catch pee w/ bucklings.  When I have to keep a buck from peeing on something, I wrap an extra diaper around their tummy THEN put one over their bum, then tape them together to hold them on.  
A jumpy, playing kid will kick a diaper off in 1.2 seconds.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Roll farms said:
			
		

> We use size 3 WalMart cheapos on newborns (standard goats, not pygmies) and keep size 5 and 6 on hand for when the bigger ones have to be in the house, but be warned...the diapers don't catch pee w/ bucklings.  When I have to keep a buck from peeing on something, I wrap an extra diaper around their tummy THEN put one over their bum, then tape them together to hold them on.
> A jumpy, playing kid will kick a diaper off in 1.2 seconds.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Enigma.jpg


Can you post that adorable kid to me?  

What do you do if the kid is a buck?


----------



## Ket

I have a girl kid who is 7 months old and she is an indoor goat.  We keep regular luv diapers on her whenever she is inside.  She doesn't mind us putting them on her and she usually keeps them on pretty well.  I imagine it would be best to make a hole for her tail but honestly she goes through so many of them and it is pretty hard to get the hole in just the right spot that we don't do it.


----------



## animalmom

Looks like one spoiled rotten little goatie.  I whole hearted approve.


----------



## elevan

@Ket  Thanks for sharing and welcome to BYH!


----------

